# logiciel de conjugaison italienne



## elwadi

Existe-t-il un logiciel de conjugaison à telecharger?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Elwadi,
Ti serve forse questo: http://www.oneworlditaliano.com/italiano/verbi-italiani.htm .


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Il y a ausi celui là :

http://www.logosconjugator.org/


----------



## matoupaschat

Je disais donc, sur le thread supprimé, que j'avais essayé, en vitesse et sans plus, le programme LogosConjugator.exe . Cela marche .


----------



## elwadi

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.


----------

